# New to BCY X. How many strands is recommended?



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

22 or 24 is plenty for both......
the main reason id adjusting finished diameter to fit nocks and cam grooves. 24 will fit the cams for cables, with no problems and a 24 strand string will be a bit more stable than a 22 strand string, and that's really about the only reason to use 24 strands on a string but that stability from your building skill, also comes into play, there.
if your new at the game stick to the regular strand suggestions and work on building a good string set.
I don't know if the X material has been around long enough yet to have allot of info about different nock fits, you might have to experiment with different diameter serving.
i'm just in the process of getting things together to start back up building strings...I used do it years ago, so I have allot of catching up on material specs and details, as well!
i'm sure somebody like 60x or DWagoner, Ray Knight, or other known string builders will pipe in eventually...they have allot more experience with this new material.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Just keep it simple with the X…. 24/24/24. No need for any higher. Its a stronger material than 452x. If you have a light bow you could go 22 but you would not really see any big gains worth a little loss in stability. I have no idea why Hoyt is using 28 strands on the strings… Nock fit this year is terrible. So tight its pulling nocks out of arrows.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info fellas and I will stick with 24 strands on all. 28 strands on the Hoyts? That is crazy but I guess it will give you custom guys lots of business lol. Thanks again


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

lunghit said:


> Thanks for the info fellas and I will stick with 24 strands on all. 28 strands on the Hoyts? That is crazy but I guess it will give you custom guys lots of business lol. Thanks again


Yeah! Easy to gain speed there. They are also doing 20 strands of Rhino on a lot of their bows which is also HUGE for a string!!!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

going from a 24 to 22 in X or alot of smaller diameter materials doesnt change the string bundle diameter really that much, maybe a few thousanths of an inch. which equates to very minimal speed difference. mabye 2fps is all.

24 with X is pretty small as is, good fit for me with 021 center


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Also will the post setting stay the same as 452x or will the new X have to be made longer or shorter to hit your target length?


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

dwagoner said:


> going from a 24 to 22 in X or alot of smaller diameter materials doesnt change the string bundle diameter really that much, maybe a few thousanths of an inch. which equates to very minimal speed difference. mabye 2fps is all.
> 
> 24 with X is pretty small as is, good fit for me with 021 center


Thats good to know. I use 021 for my center now.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

lunghit said:


> Also will the post setting stay the same as 452x or will the new X have to be made longer or shorter to hit your target length?


would do it all the same, prolly work great for your


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

24 strands all the way around seems to work fine here as well..but I opted to go with .018 62xs center instead of .021..was just a hair to tight for my liking with the .021..the .018 is a perfect fit for me..


----------



## bluerocker (Dec 24, 2009)

I use 22 strands of x for the string and 24 for cable with .22 diamondback center works perfect for my nocks.. Will hold 400lbs on my jig too!!!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

bluerocker said:


> I use 22 strands of x for the string and 24 for cable with .22 diamondback center works perfect for my nocks.. Will hold 400lbs on my jig too!!!


Just thinking but the extra weight in the center of the string from .022 center serving probably scrubs off more speed than losing 2 strands as that weight is spread out evenly throughout the whole string. I would bet that you see faster speed with 24 strands and .018 center serving than with 22 strands and .022 center.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

24 strands with .018 Crown center serving is a perfect perfect nock fit.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Ray knight said:


> Just thinking but the extra weight in the center of the string from .022 center serving probably scrubs off more speed than losing 2 strands as that weight is spread out evenly throughout the whole string. I would bet that you see faster speed with 24 strands and .018 center serving than with 22 strands and .022 center.


thats a good point..... i agree with it

losing 2 strands only changes bundle a tiny bit but that size center has gotta be thick. I always prefer smaller center serving size over thick myself


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

I always say if the nock takes any amount of resistance to put on the center serving - its too thick and you lose speed, make more noise and may have nocks come out of the arrows. Unless you are using accunocks. I like center serving just thick enough so the arrow won't fall off while you draw.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Ray knight said:


> 24 strands with .018 Crown center serving is a perfect perfect nock fit.


Just ordered some .018 62xs this morning. Looking forward to trying this X material but I wont install till after hunting season. I would hate to tear down my bows now and replace rigging when its shooting so good.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Ray knight said:


> Just thinking but the extra weight in the center of the string from .022 center serving probably scrubs off more speed than losing 2 strands as that weight is spread out evenly throughout the whole string. I would bet that you see faster speed with 24 strands and .018 center serving than with 22 strands and .022 center.


Why don't you get the best of both worlds use 22 strands of X and add a couple of strands of string material under the .018 center serving? I worked out these weights a long time ago for center serving.

.018 #62XS = .916 grains per linear inch of serving on string
.021 #62XS = 1.083 grains per linear inch of serving on string

The difference between serving is .588 grains per 4" of serving. Not enough to worry about.


----------

